# Titanium!



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys,
I'm pretty excited about this, but I just bought a 4"X6"x1/4" plate of grade 2 titanium! Probably enough to make two small catties (that's if I don't mess'em up!) I won't be able to work on them for a couple weeks, but be prepared to see some titanium goodness pop up in the next month or so.







Anyone here work with titanium before? I'm not sure what to expect, except that I know it's much tougher to work with than aluminum. -Josh


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Holy **** lol wow! Good luck! I have yet to try!! keep us posted!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

this should be an exciting result. any chance of doing a build log so we can see what its like to work with


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

tougher than aluminum? hmmmmmm? thats a pretty serious understatement, never worked it myself, but its stronger than steel, between steel and alum i would rather work the steel, after a few with alum i am not really a fan except for the weight. how much was the Ti?


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I will do a build log sure! I know it's ALOT tougher than aluminum to work with, should be very interesting to see how my tools hold up. At least this is not grade 5 Ti....that stuff is insanely strong. I will do a new design and build a prototype out of aluminum first.


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Titanium is very strong and fairly light in weight,I've machined about everything from plastics to NASA materials and titanium is not a favorite.
Melvin


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

we used to run Ti axles and crankshafts on our downhill mountainbikes, strong as **** but overload it and it would shatter...

has to be one of the prettiest metals on the planet. when you are happy with it, heat it up and it'l change colours like a rainbow


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

If I can make two out of this, I was planning one being natural color, and then I would anodize the other a deep blue! All you need is phosphoric acid as a power supply.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds amazing!
Tom


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

actually, you can anodize Ti with just a battery charger and a container of diet coke. different voltages give different colors. experiment with some scraps first. Google is your friend.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Yup! I anodized a Ti knife I have a few years ago with diet Pepsi and 9v batteries in series with alligator clamps! Works really well.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Very hard to cut, go slow, lots lube, carbide drills and cutters. Not fun IMHO.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I will happily leave the titanium to you. Personally, I like working aluminum ... can use plain old woodworking tools. And aluminum does not corrode, which is a real plus. But I am interested to see how you get on with it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

jskeen said:


> actually, you can anodize Ti with just a battery charger and a container of diet coke. different voltages give different colors. experiment with some scraps first. Google is your friend.


I wish I had some to try that


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Charles said:


> I will happily leave the titanium to you. Personally, I like working aluminum ... can use plain old woodworking tools. And aluminum does not corrode, which is a real plus. But I am interested to see how you get on with it.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Actually titanium is extremely corrosion resistant. I'm doing a little bit of research as far as cutting goes, and so far commercially pure (grade 2 98%+ pure) titanium is similar to 18-8 stainless steel in terms of machining and cutting. Grade 5 (6Al-4V) is much more difficult, and also MUCH stronger than pure Ti. We also have the issue of work hardening when cutting the stuff so this will be very much a challenge with potentially excellent results (or disappointing!) If it turns our to be too much of a hassle to work with I might just leave it at the two I plan on making. Already I need to purchase carbide blades and will need to use a coolant while I am cutting.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That sounds amazing. I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

i'm very interested in Ti, please don't give up whatever happens, it's my dream to use this material

don't forget to shot peen! probably the best way to finish a Ti

force be with you!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh I won't be giving up! I'm determined to use the material I bought







I will most likely do a brushed finish on them.


----------



## derbyduck (May 1, 2011)

what about plazmer cutting ?


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Never used it myself , except in making chainmaille jewelry, but I love the stuff, tougher than steel and half as light! Gorgeous stuff! I imagine you'll need some kind of laser cutter to go at that. Post a pick of the plate before you get to hacking at it! Cheers!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

derbyduck said:


> what about plazmer cutting ?


I don't have a plasma cutter







I'm going to be optimistic and say that with the right blades it won't be as daunting as I imagine.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

goooo setarip!!!!! man i wish i could help but can only cheer for ya


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

good luck and patience .


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Spudley Davenport said:


> Very hard to cut, go slow, lots lube, carbide drills and cutters. Not fun IMHO.


I can tell you are determined.
The carbide cutters cost a fortune, there is another way to cut it at home If you can live with straight cuts. Drill your holes at each corner, again hi speed drills are no match, use carbide, lots of lube, go slow, its hard and needs pressure to cut. Now we need to connect the holes with straight cuts. A 30,000 rpm Dotco pneumatic grinder and many thin abrasive cut off disks will connect the holes. Use a dust mask, it eats the fiber wheels fast and throws dust and stink into the air. Go slow, do a little, take a break let it cool, then go at it again. Drill slow, high speed will smoke your carbide drill. Buy extra drills. Play around on a corner that is not in your pattern and try to get a feel.Try the abrasive cut off wheel on some scrap steel, they can get away from you until your used to them. Hope this helped.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Heck! this should be interesting...
1/4" titanium ....

Keep us updated!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Spudley Davenport said:


> Very hard to cut, go slow, lots lube, carbide drills and cutters. Not fun IMHO.


I can tell you are determined.
The carbide cutters cost a fortune, there is another way to cut it at home If you can live with straight cuts. Drill your holes at each corner, again hi speed drills are no match, use carbide, lots of lube, go slow, its hard and needs pressure to cut. Now we need to connect the holes with straight cuts. A 30,000 rpm Dotco pneumatic grinder and many thin abrasive cut off disks will connect the holes. Use a dust mask, it eats the fiber wheels fast and throws dust and stink into the air. Go slow, do a little, take a break let it cool, then go at it again. Drill slow, high speed will smoke your carbide drill. Buy extra drills. Play around on a corner that is not in your pattern and try to get a feel.Try the abrasive cut off wheel on some scrap steel, they can get away from you until your used to them. Hope this helped.
[/quote]
it helped me........................................ no ****ing way!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

jskeen said:


> actually, you can anodize Ti with just a battery charger and a container of diet coke. different voltages give different colors. experiment with some scraps first. Google is your friend.


Coming from the electroplating industry I find it unlikely that trialing with scraps will work unless you know the surface area and scale the current to the same current density when you anodize the Ti


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

just to keep everything in one place~

Hrawk's tips on chain drilling:

always center-punch everything you drill !!ALWAYS!! NO BUTS!!

mark your line 3mm outside the final shape, punch at 4mm intervals around the line

the important thing is getting your punch marks accurate at 4mm distances

-Hrawk uses a comination of 3mm and 5mm drills when chain drilling (adjust all values for different drill sizes if that's what you use)
(you might choose to use 1/8 & 1/4 or similar)

-go around with the 3mm drill, then go back around with the 5mm drill

-no sawing or chiselling involved

-0.5mm to 1mm material left to be removed by filing / sanding / grinding

thanks Hrawk, feel free to correct my typos!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Gwilym said:


> actually, you can anodize Ti with just a battery charger and a container of diet coke. different voltages give different colors. experiment with some scraps first. Google is your friend.


Coming from the electroplating industry I find it unlikely that trialing with scraps will work unless you know the surface area and scale the current to the same current density when you anodize the Ti
[/quote]

Actually it works quite well....here is a photo of my Benchmade model 43, with 6Al-4V Ti handles anodized with 9v batteries and pepsi! It's been about 4 years and has been used quite a bit so the finish has worn in some areas....but the blue is quite vibrant still! If only I had photos when it was freshly done....the most amazing blue.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't doubt you can anodise that way but if you trial it on scraps to find the exact current for a specific colour you will either have to use the same size scrap as the catapult or you will have to calculate the current density to calculate the actual current required.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Whoops I read something wrong!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Alright. Lets build it.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok guys, so I finished her up today (you can check it out in the homade section)
I sanded her to 220 grit, then I hand beveled the edges with a file. Then came the anodizing....
What I used were three 9v batteries in series for 27v total. This was done with alligator clamps (obviously







) I also used a dish of Diet Coke for the phosporic acid content (this is what reacts to change the color), a nail and some papertowel wrapped around it. Overall some very simple supplies.
The idea is to use the nail and wrap some paper towel around the end, once that is done clamp it to the positive alligator clamp. Connect the negative to the Ti and then dip the paper towel part of the nail in the diet coke. Now all you have to do is literally "paint" the finish on! Thanks for looking guys! -Josh


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

looks great good work !!!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

so far very interesting!


----------

